# INNER TIE ROD?



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok i've done the usual and searched and read a few threads on this topic however, it sound's like the same kinda thing i'm experiencing! I've replaced axles, had ball joint's and etc checked out the only thing i've been told was that a bushing in the steering rack could be worn? However when i went to Nissan they said that the inner tie rod may be the culprit, different answers everywhere i go! What's happening is there's a slight wobble when i take off but goes away and is fine on the highway etc. there is also a slight banging when i ride over bumps and/or like today snow covered roads all from the same side. The strut's were also checked when it was in so i'm trying to figure out the prob before i spend money i don't need to any help would be great!


----------



## 92SentraTX (Feb 11, 2005)

My 92 I just bought has the same wobble on acceleration so if you find what the problem is let me know. I am taking it to get new tires this week so I will have the front end guy check it out.

Brad


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

hows ure alignment or the condition of ure front tires? also check the calibers, make sure the bolts are tight. i have the same problem but uneven wear in the fron tires


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I assume they checked for play in the wheel bearings and those checked out ok?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

are you sure it's not just torque steering? when i drive( i drive hard) everytime i shift the steering wheel jerks. 

reason i say this is because sometimes people exagerate the problem when they write it ( i do it too)


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

It's definatley not torque steer, and the bearings, tires and ball joints all checked out ok. I just had it looked at by a third mechanic and he stated that it seemslike the inner tie rod is gone, when you wiggle the tire side to side there is the slightest play but enough to make a difference. He said that it's common to hear a noise when you hit a bump etc. when it's so badly worn. I think i'm just gonna spend the $80.00 CAD for the part and have it replaced, hopefully it'll fix the problem if not on to the next thing! Thanks for help everyone i'll let you know if it worked 92sentratx.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

new94 said:


> It's definatley not torque steer, and the bearings, tires and ball joints all checked out ok. I just had it looked at by a third mechanic and he stated that it seemslike the inner tie rod is gone, when you wiggle the tire side to side there is the slightest play but enough to make a difference. He said that it's common to hear a noise when you hit a bump etc. when it's so badly worn. I think i'm just gonna spend the $80.00 CAD for the part and have it replaced, hopefully it'll fix the problem if not on to the next thing! Thanks for help everyone i'll let you know if it worked 92sentratx.


Easy to check. Just remove one of the band clamps from the inner tierod bellows of the steering rack. Then with the car jacked up wiggle the tire side to ide and watch for play at the tierod. Your symtoms are moderately likely of a bad inner tierod. How do the outers look?


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Had it looked at again and everything checked out except the right inner tie rod, when you wiggle the wheel it has play in it. He then pulled down on it while i wiggled the tire to see if the play went away and of course it did, but i'll find out for sure tomorrow it's going to be changed so i'll post the result's. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok got the inner tie rod replaced and i'm happy to say no more little rattling clunking noises! It definately need's to go in for an alignment now though you can see that the new one is a little off since the steeering whell is a little crooked now when the wheel's are straight.


----------

